# Matt's LV Collection!



## Mattd7474

Here is some of my LV, it is only going to get larger, I have a jacket on the way right now! I will post pics when I get that in from the store! Enjoy!






Theda Strength Bracelets!





Monogram Glace Bracelet





Wapity and Cles





Book





Keepall 50





Pionnier backpack





Panama thong sandals





Multicolor Keepall 45, I am buying the white one eventually!





Spa Monogram Mule





Simple card holder


----------



## clinkenwar

wow..cool..I really like your black wapity!!


----------



## Noriko

Very nice collection!  Love your Keepall


----------



## John 5

Matt!!! Your collection is FINALLY up!!! It took forever and a day to come up... Can't wait for the jacket to come in... I didn't know you had a Keepall other than Shavonda? btw... you took a great pic of her... GAH. Can't wait to get my Keepall 55 Bandouliere... :cry:


----------



## edsbgrl

The thong sandles are great!  Nice collection!


----------



## Swedie

Very nice  Love the keepall and the strength bracelets too! Great collection Matt!


----------



## ayla

Wow, so many of the bracelets ! Are you going to be adding a vernis one in the future to round off the collection ?


----------



## Kat

Great collection!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

ayla said:
			
		

> Wow, so many of the bracelets ! Are you going to be adding a vernis one in the future to round off the collection ?


 
Who knows! I love LV bracelets and the new Koala bracelet in Suhali has my name on it I think!


----------



## H_addict

Oh WOW!!! What great pieces you have there!!! LOVE  the multi Keepall!!!


----------



## ayla

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> Who knows! I love LV bracelets and the new Koala bracelet in Suhali has my name on it I think!



Oooh good call ! They're so pretty !


----------



## Megs

The bracelets are great!!!

And I love the Wapity! I just got mine Monogram Wapity and I love it more than anything!!!!


----------



## tw1n8ngel

I just love the multicolor keepal. Please post the white one when you get it 

Love the thong sandals. I should check them out for my husband. thanks for sharing. Great collection!


----------



## Cristina

Nice collection! I like the flip flops :shame:


----------



## LVgurl

:O black keepall. how much was that i you dont mind me asking.


----------



## foxy_chao

matt> First of all great collection.  I like the fact you keep them so nice and clean.  I love the Pionnier backpack.  I've been wanting to get a bag for my husband and he just refuse to carry any bag other than his laptop bag.  I'd love to get the Pionnier backpack.  I think he will use it.  

I am not familiar with LV at all. Can I still find the Pionnier backpack? and how much is it?


----------



## BagLady14

Matt - I see you're a big fan of LV.  Have you considered getting the Vuitton Cup sunglasses?


----------



## Mattd7474

foxy_chao said:
			
		

> matt> First of all great collection. I like the fact you keep them so nice and clean. I love the Pionnier backpack. I've been wanting to get a bag for my husband and he just refuse to carry any bag other than his laptop bag. I'd love to get the Pionnier backpack. I think he will use it.
> 
> I am not familiar with LV at all. Can I still find the Pionnier backpack? and how much is it?


 
This backpack is so great and so masculine! The whole Damier Geant line is! You can still find this backpack! It retails for $1,310.00 and it comes in Terre, the color I have and Black, which is nice but rather discreet.


----------



## Mattd7474

BagLady14 said:
			
		

> Matt - I see you're a big fan of LV. Have you considered getting the Vuitton Cup sunglasses?


 
I did last February when I first seen them. Instead I bought Gucci's because the LV cups were kinda boring but I want them now just because they are LV! I am looking into getting a pair of LV sunglasses later this year becuase they have that whole new collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

LVgurl said:
			
		

> :O black keepall. how much was that i you dont mind me asking.


 
I paid $2,310.00 it is now $2,470.00 but it is WAY worth it! The compliments never end on this bag!


----------



## IntlSet

Matt! You're the long lost best guy friend I never had!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Oh this is a great collection, the bracelets, the backpack, the sandals...I don't know what I like the best.

Ok- the keepall 45 haha, that's my favorite.


----------



## Mattd7474

Here are some of my MANY LV catalogs I get in the mail  

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b331/mattd74/DSC00989.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b331/mattd74/DSC00990.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>


----------



## BagLady14

Matt - I bought the Vuitton Cup sunglasses for my husband for his birthday.  He says they're the best he's ever owned.  A nice feature is that they float, so if you drop them in the pool, lake, etc.  they're easy to retreive.


----------



## Mattd7474

BagLady14 said:
			
		

> Matt - I bought the Vuitton Cup sunglasses for my husband for his birthday. He says they're the best he's ever owned. A nice feature is that they float, so if you drop them in the pool, lake, etc. they're easy to retreive.


 
Well when my jacket FINALLY gets here I am working on my next purchase. I am thinking of the "Small Empreinte Ring in White Gold" If not that than a whole bunch of stuff!!


----------



## Greenie

Love that pioneer backpack!


----------



## Inky Paws

All are awesome!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## foxy_chao

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> This backpack is so great and so masculine! The whole Damier Geant line is! You can still find this backpack! It retails for $1,310.00 and it comes in Terre, the color I have and Black, which is nice but rather discreet.



Thanks Matt.  I really like your taste.  I will use your collection as a reference.


----------



## ajamesgrly

awsome collection!  I love the bracelets they're too cute!  OOoo and the wapity too!


----------



## blackbutterfly

love the keepalls...very jealous!!

great collection!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

My jacket came in today!! It will be here tuesday!







I got the only size 46 in the WHOLE USA!!

ignore the guy in the tank top, look at the back of my jacket!


----------



## Mattd7474

Dont go to that!! it doesnt work!!

http://men.style.com/fashion/collections/S2006MEN/complete/thumb/LVMEN

go to that site, its picture # 19 and the back of the jacket is pic # 20


----------



## John 5

$1,991.00 later... ush: 

I see my future shirt in the back of that guy in the 2nd pic!!!  
I love the jacket. I can't wait for you to post pics on LVII... :cry:


----------



## jewelbear

Great collection and great jacket.    V


----------



## pursegalsf

Wonderful collection


----------



## sandy

Cool!   Great collection!


----------



## kimmy

great collection


----------



## ayla

Ah this one ? That's pretty hot !


----------



## SuLi

So that's what the book looks like!  You have a really lovely LV collection...to die for!


----------



## PJMac

wow!!! i love your collection. The mc keepall is gorgeousss


----------



## Mattd7474

PJMac said:
			
		

> wow!!! i love your collection. The mc keepall is gorgeousss


 

Thanks! It is my most FAVORITE peice! Proably one of my FAVORITE things made by LV! A lot of people think it's fake because on the top pocket the LV at the bottom left hand corner of the top pocket is white and below it on the bag not the pocket is a white diamond star... well yeah no two colors are supposed to be next to eachother but the pocket it self is a seperate peice of canvas sewn onto the bag! People are just dumb or they are just jealous!:suspiciou


----------



## mewlicious

Your Theda bracelets are so lovely! Great collection!


----------



## John 5

I can't wait for your jacket to come in tomorrow!!! I called UPS and they said that they're not going to deliver the jacket until next Friday... j/k


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Great selection, I love the bracelets.*


----------



## heavensent

Great jacket ......I love the bracelets all so


----------



## moe

Great collection Matt keeping it growing!
Just one quick question.... Have you had any problem taking your keep all 50 on the plane as a carry-on??


----------



## Mattd7474

moe said:
			
		

> Great collection Matt keeping it growing!
> Just one quick question.... Have you had any problem taking your keep all 50 on the plane as a carry-on??


 
Just ALL the compliments lol! None  problems at all, I held onto it the whole time!


----------



## mellyjr

Nice bracelets.


----------



## Mshashmount

awwww i like the bracelets..!!


----------



## Michelle1025

Hi Matt! *Waves* Of course you know I adore your collection. I am waiting for that jacket.


----------



## John 5

Michelle1025 said:
			
		

> Hi Matt! *Waves* Of course you know I adore your collection. I am waiting for that jacket.


 
Michelle!!! I can't wait for you to post your collection!!  So glad you joined...


----------



## *JJ*

very cute stuff! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mattd7474

my jacket came!


----------



## Mattd7474

[/IMG]


----------



## John 5

effing cute... i love the back....  

it sucks that it didn't come with a box or garment bag... :cry: 

and they couldn't even spell ur name right!!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Yeah but I called and complained and I am getting everything they forgot!!


----------



## Jadore

god that jacket is hot..john now you need to get that shirt  you showed me last week


----------



## lavie

i so love the jacket! its hot!

and i really love the bracelets too.
great collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

The jacket is so comfy and fits me perfect! Everyone loved it at my Louis Vuitton store!


----------



## angelinaballerina

Hott! (certainly deserves 2 "t's" dontcha think?) Now why couldn't I find someone like you to shop with when I still lived in Michigan?


----------



## angelie

ur collection is sweet
love love love the jacket


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks! I have a few more purchases coming up so I will post them when I get them!


----------



## chicky

Wow wow wow wow wow wow - a-m-a-z-i-n-g!! :blink:


----------



## toreilly

I love the bracelets!! wow!


----------



## npanitch

Amazing collection and taste !!! I worship u man! I love the black keepall and the wapity. Awesome choice on red suhali and geeeezzz the to-die-for jacket........ amazing!!!


----------



## print*model

I LOVE your collection!  The jacket is fabulous!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my collection! Everyone seems to love the Bracelets, the Keepall Multicolor, and the Jacket! lol


----------



## SinCitySista

Your collection is BEAUTIFUL! I really love the black Multicolor Keepall! You have great taste!


----------



## abandonedimages

Beautiful!


----------



## Everlong

you have some very nice pieces!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks everyone! I am going to be getting more LV very soon!


----------



## lv-lover

Awesome collection! Love the multicolor keep all.


----------



## helenNZ

0o0o0o nice collection!


----------



## Dani

LOVE the mc wapity!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love your collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathyrose

Lovely items you got there!!!


----------



## j9hirsch

The backpack is exquisite!


----------



## rubygirl

Nice collection!


----------



## Khoipond89

Great Collection!
I've always admired those Theda Bracelets...
and if I were a little older that my collection would be somewhat similar to that!


----------



## Khoipond89

*W*ow...Love the Jacket too...


----------



## RoseMary

wow, that multicolor keepall is gorgeous!


----------



## Mattd7474

I wore my jacket today! Tons of compliments!


----------



## BeccaLynn07

Nice collection. Love the Wapity and MC Keepall!


----------



## Kellybag

Great keepall!  Love them all.


----------



## Mattd7474

I plan on buying sunlgasses next, the same one's Star has but more square and in gold! Then a necklace!!


----------



## Sina

I love everything! You have fabulous taste.


----------



## divina_lucilla

thanks for sharing, you have great taste!!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Very nice collection.  I love the sandals.


----------



## Mattd7474

I'm actually going to get another jacket and sunglasses next!  im soo excited! I looooooooooove wearing sir Vuitton!


----------



## ggk84

Beautiful collection! I love the backpack!


----------



## jinhee

i love the monogram glace bracelet. so simple.


----------



## Mattd7474

My new Multicolor ipod holder


----------



## John 5

Copycat!!! j/k. Isn't it hott!?!?!?


----------



## I Love RICE

great collection! am dreaming of LV again.


----------



## Mattd7474

New Jacket will be here SATURDAY!!! YAY!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love  your collection ... especially the jacket!


----------



## zombiegirl

omg, that's so great! thanks for sharing those, i'm so jealous of your collection (esp. the bracelets)


----------



## mee4

I love the ipod holder! Great collection you got! =)


----------



## Mattd7474

I got my new jacket! I loooooove it!


----------



## nerdbox01

You have fantastic taste


----------



## ValleyO

Love the jacket! I'd never get it though but I wear jeans every day:cry:  But maybe if I get something other than jeans this fall............ But I   some of the new coats from the Fall '06 collection! I want that fur scarf sooooooooo bad!


----------



## SinCitySista

WOW That jacket is FABULOUS! You have great taste!


----------



## izumii

Very nice, I like the bracelets


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you for the compliments!!

Next purchase from LV: Huntington Sunglasses


----------



## ChaneloChanel

Bracelets? Omg, not for boy! No way! It's just for girls!!!!!!!! :op


----------



## lDeelDee

how do u keep your white sandals so... white?? :]


----------



## Mattd7474

Hmmm well this boy don't like girls so he is allowed to wear them, catch my drift?

I keep my sandals so clean by being extremely careful with them! I try not to let the sandals hit eachother so I don't get the canvas dirty!


----------



## vuittonGirl

OMG, you have excellent taste.... I love the two jackets... they are just beyond great.


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

Matt, I love everything!!!!!  The spa mules, the keepall, the bracelets, etc.  

You have outstanding taste!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you for the comments!!!! your making me blush!


----------



## John 5

ChaneloChanel said:
			
		

> Bracelets? Omg, not for boy! No way! It's just for girls!!!!!!!! :op


 
Kinda like the Multicolore Bandeau is just for girls... I saw Kanye West with one on yesterday... why don't you go and have a panic attack about that too?


----------



## Mattd7474

John I was there too ya know lol. We saw him when we were eating at the Ivy then at R.D.


----------



## John 5

Choking on that dinner roll was hell.  

I am so envious of his white Multicolore cles and blue mono Mini Montsouris he was wearing/carrying... [both for women]


----------



## LALALA

nice


----------



## Mattd7474

I didn't even know it was him at first lol. My cles and backpack are way hotter than his!


----------



## John 5

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> I didn't even know it was him at first lol. My cles and backpack are way hotter than his!


 
I think I was choking because they were both girl's items? *GASP!* 
Correction: *You, your cles, and backpack are way hotter than him and his stuff.  *


----------



## Lanbanan

great collection, I love that you kept all the boxes.  I neverhave amny room!


----------



## ValleyO

ChaneloChanel said:
			
		

> Bracelets? Omg, *not for boy*! No way! It's just for girls!!!!!!!! :op


If you're going to attack someone on the forum (rude  ), you should at least be grammatically correct while doing so! On the PF we have something called manners.


----------



## Mattd7474

ValleyOppressed said:
			
		

> If you're going to attack someone on the forum (rude  ), you should at least be grammatically correct while doing so! On the PF we have something called manners.


 

*Correction* " No one should be attacking someone's forum, even if you don't care for their things"


----------



## jimmyneyugn

you have the collection i want. lol. seriously, check my "wish list" in my sig. bits and pieces of it anyway.


----------



## Mattd7474

Haha


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

OMG!  I love the jacket too!!  Matt, I think I love you!  

Oh, as for this goof:
___________________________________

"Bracelets? Omg, not for boy! No way! It's just for girls!!!!!!!! :op"
___________________________________

Ummmm, this is the year 2006 hunny!  Why in God's name would you say such a close-minded statement?  Wow!  Here's one back at you...... How about you try and speak proper English, OK??
   :censor:


----------



## Mattd7474

Some people are just plain ignorant!


----------



## Everlong

lol @ ChaneloChanel

what a close minded statement

you have a great collection matt!


----------



## mischa

love your bracelets and the brown jacket!congrats!


----------



## yumchocolate

amazing post, and i love the red cles! I've never seen that before


----------



## cocochick

gorgeous collection. I have the mono glace bracelet. love it.


----------



## ValleyO

Matt- you're getting rid of that beautiful jacket? I just saw it on ebay (unless someone's stealing your pics). Too bad I'm not your size! :cry: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ONE-OF-A-KIND-Louis-Vuitton-RUNWAY-Jacket-ONLY-1-MADE_W0QQitemZ8418710218QQcategoryZ57988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pursegalor

i love the louis vuitton birth of luxury book i just bought one and love it.


----------



## lovely

I AM POSTING for the first time on your thread haha...I figured I owed you that since you were so nice to chat w/ me on AIM!!!

I LOVE your collection it is amazing!  And I can't believe how much you know about LV!  You are fantastic!!  YAY!


----------



## Pelinaka

Sa-weet Collection!


----------



## timtimtim

Your collection is fabulous! Loving the Keepalls!


----------



## Japster

Fantastic Matt!  I used to live in East Lansing, MI


----------



## enjlux

If only i could get some of the men in my life to dress like you...


----------



## Mattd7474

Geometric V Pendant necklace

I pick it up Saturday! Pics will follow


----------



## bluxcape

nice collection....


----------



## LakersGyrl2003

Matt, your collection is AMAZING! A man who loves LV just like the females is hard to find. I love all your items, and the jacket is tight! You're all LVed out! You go!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I love my necklace! uhhh it's so great! Lot's of compliments!!


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

Matt, I LOVE the white sandals and the cles!


----------



## Michaela

Great collection! My boyfriend is jealous (he just has a monogram glace wallet...and wants more!)


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

oh yeah, what other jewelry in silver did they come out with?  and how long is that necklace, its really nice!


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

whoa, i didn't know this thread had 10 pages.  i did see both your jackets and they're hotttt!!!!!  it's perfect cause you have one you can dress up and one you can dress down in.


----------



## manolo maven

Marvelous, Matt, simply marvelous. You have such exquisite taste...I love all of your choices.


----------



## manolo maven

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> I got my new jacket! I loooooove it!



LOVE it! But I must insist on a modeling pic!


----------



## HotBagFanatic

ValleyOppressed said:
			
		

> Matt- you're getting rid of that beautiful jacket? I just saw it on ebay (unless someone's stealing your pics). Too bad I'm not your size! :cry:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ONE-OF-A-KIND-Louis-Vuitton-RUNWAY-Jacket-ONLY-1-MADE_W0QQitemZ8418710218QQcategoryZ57988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Hi Matt!

How come you're selling that beautiful baseball jacket? I thought you wore it, but your ebay description says "has never seen the light of day!" What's the deal?


----------



## Mattd7474

I wore it once and that was when I was inside the house trying it on when it got here.


----------



## evolkatie

I love everything you have!!! Especially those sandals. Do you know what's the smallest size they have??


----------



## LVLouis VuittonLV

Great collection Matt!

You have great taste, I hope you enjoy all of them!


----------



## LVLover

Matt I love   your entire collection!!! Yes, I too insit on modeling pictures so when I'm at the mall and some guy I do not know is following me around I will know it is you!


----------



## Mattd7474

No modeling going to happen

SORRY! The jacket is for sale. I want other things . I feel so bad getting rid of it lol


----------



## Mattd7474

Well the time is coming for my next LV...

I cant decide... 

option 1:Tambour Large Quartz watch which I REALLY want 

option 2: Or a bunch of stuff which I REALLY want lol... I wish my jacket would sell so I can do both! 

option 3: if jacket sold (save up for Black L'Extravagant which I will never use lol just to look at!! lol )


----------



## Mattd7474

few small accessories missing but its my drawer O Louis lol

my necklace is in the pouch...


----------



## Mattd7474

Oh and that black thing about the wapity is my monogram Glace bracelet, hard to see


----------



## John 5

Where's George? [The Pte Cartes Simple?]

That's it... I'm calling CPS!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

My next LV will be here July 22nd, it is being made right now!

So I have to wait!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*You have an awesome collection  both jackets*


----------



## Mattd7474

My new LV came in yesturday!! I pick it up Saturday!!!


AHHH I AM SO FLIPPEN EXCITED!!! OMG!!!

it's a secret...


----------



## Ryan

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> few small accessories missing but its my drawer O Louis lol
> 
> my necklace is in the pouch...


 
Hey Matt 

Is that a GUESS watch I see?  (Can you tell where I work, ha!)

Ryan


----------



## aribobarixxx

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> My new LV came in yesturday!! I pick it up Saturday!!!
> 
> 
> AHHH I AM SO FLIPPEN EXCITED!!! OMG!!!
> 
> it's a secret...


 
I've read your posts about this for quite awhile, i'm excited to see it!!   post asap!!


----------



## MiroirPrincess

tell us please !


----------



## allbrandspls

nice bracelets and back pk


----------



## Mattd7474

I am waiting until tomorrow to post a guessing topic on it!! sorry u wont find out till saturday!


----------



## lvladyshaw

Beautiful!


----------



## Mattd7474

My Tambour Large Quartz with alligator strap!


----------



## batgirl0711

Amazing watch!!!!  In fact...your entire closet is probably AMAZING!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I am looking at more RTW next


----------



## jenn4lv

You have such a great collection from LV.  I just   your sandals/jackets/bracelets, haha.  All your items are so lovely.


----------



## Roomyisbest

Great collection, love love the shoes!


----------



## jade109

Matt! Can you take a picture with you and the Glace LV bracelet on? I want to see how well it fits. Thanks!!


----------



## Bagasms

You have such FABU taste!


----------



## Mattd7474

I wear the bracelet on the last hole, I guess I have small wrists!  

My SA wears it the way shown in the 2nd picture and I hate wearing it like that because then when you set your wrist down it hits the buckle!

I wear it the way shown in picture 1


----------



## mischa

^love this bracelet!!!!
the watch is just TDF!


----------



## artgirl

MATTTTT!!!  You are fabulous!  I'm sad though, why can't my husband have your great taste?  Love the keepall, love the new watch.  You're the man


----------



## Mattd7474

Actually I just got some prices of the F/W RTW runway pieces I had my name down on and I will not oay that much lol so im looking at other things now...


----------



## jade109

Thanks for the pics Matt ! My bf just bought it and his wrist was kinda small for it, but your wrist is even smaller! He wears it on the second to last. hehe He was debating whether to buy it or not, but he bought it anyways. I saw it and I loved it. He loves it too!! hehehe It looks good on you.


----------



## mercx5

I likey the leather wrist strap.  Matt, mind telling me which model this is?  If it is the Glace, isnt that out of production already? 

I did check with my SA 2 weeks ago on what strap was available and he looked puzzled like 'those are for girls, what do you want to do with them' look.  So I just said 'oh well' and quickly brushed of the question.


----------



## Mattd7474

I WAS planning on buying this vest but when she told me it cost $4,150.00  I said FORGET it!, I guess it's a leather and a nylon or something, I forget, but it also comes in red too. So for this F/W I would like a nice winter jacket and or vest.


----------



## marclover

Love your collection!  So jealous of the thongs...my husband would love!


----------



## Mattd7474

marclover said:
			
		

> Love your collection! So jealous of the thongs...my husband would love!


 
Thank you!  I LOVE my collection and I WANT MORE!!  

I want the thongs in Black now!


----------



## deluxeduck

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> I wear the bracelet on the last hole, I guess I have small wrists!
> 
> My SA wears it the way shown in the 2nd picture and I hate wearing it like that because then when you set your wrist down it hits the buckle!
> 
> I wear it the way shown in picture 1



i wear mine just like you do - the buckle in front - for the exact same reason too


----------



## mercx5

Refering to yr pic on the vest, do you think the "V" logo on the vest is a separate pin or part of the vest?  I saw the same "V" logo on another sweater (with large v patterns) in the collection.  Hmmmm interesting.


----------



## Mattd7474

I think it is part of the vest, it is on A LOT of the new runway stuff... but a pin would be cool too! Like if they had one you could buy seperately... but it looks good on the vest


----------



## mercx5

Given the price of the vest, I feel the silk jacket (brown) which you had/have is a bargain.  It looks tons better and trendier.  Wish I had that jacket.  I did try the blue one on at the boutique, loved it but had to restrain myself.  Do you still have it?


----------



## Mattd7474

I thought the same thing! I was like "I thought my baseball jacket was expensive lol"!!! I still have it, I am trying to sell it on KarenKooper.com - Bienvenue and I have stopped listing it on ebay hoping it would sell through Karen, the fee's add up quick on ebay!

As much as I LOVE it I dont think I have use for it.


----------



## mercx5

I think the jacket would be much more use than the vest you were hoping to get.  What's on your next buy list?  How is your Tambour holding up?


----------



## Mattd7474

Well RTW was on my list next but since it is sooo expensive, I will pass but I am going to be getting the RTW catalogs soon and there is a lot of stuff in there that is not shown on the runway so perhaps it is cheaper... I would love to just get a bunch of things, perhaps an agenda, shoes, small stuff maybe another keepall...? Stuff I really have no use for but want lol! The Tambour is doing just fine, I havn't worn it in a couple of days


----------



## mercx5

Thanks for d pic on the miroir speedy.  I am puzzled how the miroir keepall price would be more than double the speedy?  The usual monogram and cerises pieces did not have just a wide variance in price? I hope the expected $3000 is wrong.  Whyyyyy????


----------



## Mattd7474

I have so many different ideas right now as to what will be my next purchase


----------



## mercx5

I found out that the "V" logo on the vest and sweater is not part of the vest and could be a pin.  Thats bcoz I saw a mag showcasing the same vest and sweater and it did not have the V logo on it.  Something to add to my collection.....hmmmm


----------



## elongreach

I love your collection!  That jacket is hot!


----------



## suzie w

very nice


----------



## Mattd7474

Leather Speeding Sneakers


----------



## Spo0oky

Great collection... I'm not a big fan of louis vuitton bracelets but i think that give a great sense of style


----------



## Mattd7474

Well I returned the Speeding sneakers and got these instead. I miss the shoes though lol. I wish I could just keep them just to have!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Those sneakers are so stunning.


----------



## BQueenGirl

Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

My first post here, and NEW LV lover. Loooove your collection especially Multicolor Keepall 45!


----------



## Wild_Rose

great collection you have there.


----------



## theglamorous

great collection.


----------



## Mattd7474

Tobago Keepall 50 Jaune


----------



## icechampagne

The new Keepall is gorgeous! I love the colour  Congrats!


----------



## eyelove

Mattd7474 said:


> My Tambour Large Quartz with alligator strap!



I really like the Tambour Quartz watch - the colour of the leather is gorgeous and the silvery monogram pattern in the middle is very aesthetically-pleasing.  A beautiful watch.  Just beautiful!


----------



## orocot

LOVE the 50 logo keepall and the card holder!!


----------



## Kyndra629

Nice collection!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love everything!


----------



## Mattd7474

Down Fall Jacket and Huntington Sunglasses


----------



## Mattd7474

Bindi Sunglasses


----------



## Nola

Stunning collection Matt!!


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

great collection! love the jacket


----------



## cat_inluv

wooow very nice!


----------



## icechampagne

I love the new Bindi sunglasses!


----------



## newaddiction

awesome collection matt!!! well done, It seems like I see a new addition to your collection every week aha


----------



## narowang

WOW!!!  Love the keepall *sigh.  Awesome collection Matt.


----------



## daffie

Love your collection too!!


----------



## Sophia

adore the new bindis matt. you look freakin hot with them on


----------



## TRAVIS2006

whats that in the middle of the bindi glasses? love that coat.


----------



## Sophia

^ a rare gem/stone

i think its called: peridot. 

but, Matt may need to confirm that


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I'm pretty sure it's a peridot too 

And I agree with Sophia-you look GREAT with both the coat AND the glasses!


----------



## Mattd7474

It's Peridot!

Thanks you guys 

Can't wait for my next few surprises


----------



## L_Rod

you have a great collection


----------



## Mattd7474

I dont mean to brag here but I totally rock these Bindi sunglasses! lol


----------



## cascherping

Great collection Matt! Love the wapity and the Suhali cles!


----------



## FENDILUVA

great collection


----------



## mee2

Awesome stuff! Love the keepall! You have great taste


----------



## Couture Couture

Love the backpack and the MC Wapity.


----------



## edsbgrl

Matt you have *THE* coolest collection  .......and I'm coming to rob you of the jacket.  Hot Hot Hot color.  LOVE it!  The sunglasses rock too!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

Great collection - you do rock the bindis.


----------



## superstar

Great Collection. Love the jacket. You must get compliments everytime you wear it. Lucky you.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love the bindi's, I love how you look so bored...lol


----------



## moko007

Very nice and HOT collection!!!!!


----------



## nerdbox01

Your jacket is soooo tdf! And LUV LUV your new stunners


----------



## Vidalita

Mattd7474 said:


> Well RTW was on my list next but since it is sooo expensive, I will pass but I am going to be getting the RTW catalogs soon and there is a lot of stuff in there that is not shown on the runway so perhaps it is cheaper... I would love to just get a bunch of things, perhaps an agenda, shoes, small stuff maybe another keepall...? Stuff I really have no use for but want lol! The Tambour is doing just fine, I havn't worn it in a couple of days


why don't you look into other designers for rtw? you have a great body, you can wear anything!! and not all of life is louis vuitton!!


----------



## myLuxuree

clinkenwar said:


> wow..cool..I really like your black wapity!!



yeap wapity rocks!


----------



## minami

very nice collection!


----------



## ShoooSh

hot collllection ... keep it up


----------



## Mattd7474

Well I do like other designers. I am a VERY simple dressed guy, jeans and a tee and thats it lol. Sometimes a polo or buttoned up shirt but no blazers, or loafers for me lol, not my style!

I just LOVE Louis Vuitton, I have a hard time going to other stores like Gucci for anything, or Saks for Some Dolce Gabbana stuff. Not a lot of designers I like carry a lot of stuff here in MI so it is hard to chose from. I just favor my LV. 

I might do the unthinkble and branch out one day lol!


----------



## solitair

loooove the jacket and the glasses..
can i come shopping with u??


----------



## solitair

actually...i changed my mind

im sorry to say this...but..
erm
ah
i loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove everything...







so when r we going shopping?


----------



## coreenmd

I'm in love with the bracelets and the keepall! gosh, i wish my brother could morph in to someone like you. hahaha!


----------



## woosah

Mattd7474 said:


> Hmmm well this boy don't like girls so he is allowed to wear them, catch my drift?
> 
> I keep my sandals so clean by being extremely careful with them! I try not to let the sandals hit eachother so I don't get the canvas dirty!


 
LOL!

I think that is the best thing i've ever heard! BTW the bracelets are awesome and so is your jacket!!!!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Oh my go matt! What a fabulous collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

Ivan and Zippy Organizer


----------



## posh

great bag and wallet


----------



## woosah

Wow that bags is nice, I haven't seen one before!  Nice wallet, I have one similar, it's big like that it can hold everything, even my phone and ipod!


----------



## Mai Britt

Love your bag!! SO stylish!!


----------



## Sophia

matty 

I ADORE the IVAN. i need to hurry up and get my manhattan gm so we can "sorta of" match hehe!


----------



## LondonBrat

Thats so hot!

Amazing collection Matt!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you guys! I cant wait to add to my collection again lol

I just dont know what to get next...


----------



## edsbgrl

Hey Matt!  Whats up?    I didn't know you had the Ivan!!!!

I loved that bag when it came out and tried to get DH one but he didn't like it  .  I know, I know, strange man isn't he.


----------



## Retail*Princess

Love it! I love the LV flip flops!


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHA you didnt know I got it?  well im returning the zippy for other things. I will make sure YOU see that stuff lol!


----------



## Ghost55

As always Fabulous additions Matt! Keep em' commin!~ Ghost


----------



## Mattd7474

Bastia Sandals and Damier Wallet


----------



## edsbgrl

^^^^Loving the sandles Matt.  Great choice!  The men's line is really good this year


----------



## photoobsessive

i just love every piece you have!


----------



## photoobsessive

do you get sandals in store, or call 866?


----------



## Mattd7474

In store


----------



## ishopndrop

Nice collection


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Again, I love it all, Matt!!


----------



## jen512

great collection!


----------



## fuyumi

I think the card holder is nice. Simple yet functional.


----------



## gelbergirl

Your pieces are BEAUTIFUL & TASTEFUL.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks for the comments gelbergirl!

As for what I am going to get next, I have absoutely no clue lol!


----------



## Lisasbags

good taste and style!


----------



## Gordon

Matt!! I would just die for your STUNNING collection!!! I'm just sooo speechless... You just fit all your LV items perfectly (the glasses, jacket, bracelet)...I just wanted to ask how much was your baseball jacket wen you got it and also, wat is 866? Thanx!


----------



## Mattd7474

It retailed for $1,850.00 and TOTALLY worth the $$$$ although I didnt wear it lol. I sold it and then she recently just sold it on ebay for $810.00? she took a huge loss lol. I placed my name for the jacket in 2005 when I first saw the show and i placed it through 866. Well later on I decided to call other stores and see who was getting a small (i was told only one size 46 or a small in the USA in brown) so Rodeo called me and told me they had it for me


----------



## Mattd7474

I almost thought about buying it back, just so I can have it as part of my collection BUT it wouldnt get use, (i got more muscular and it got too tight)  oh well, I dont regret it!!


----------



## jonnah

wer do u get the book? it looks interesting


----------



## Mattd7474

Its called the Birth Of Modern Luxury. I paid $125.00 at the store. I dont know if they still have them in the store, so all 866 Vuitton and find out

its def. worth the $, so much info and pictures!


----------



## Narkeasha

Love your collection, esp the MC keepall


----------



## Mattd7474

The Multicolor Keepall is my absolute FAVORITE piece! Thank you! I wish I used my duffle style bags more, so I could buy the white one


----------



## casamance

Love your collection...especially the MC Keepall.  I'd like a Keepall in every fabric actually.  Did you ever think about getting a pair of the Bastia Thong Sandals in Yellow to match the Tobago Keepall?  I think that would be hot.  The Jaune Carryall would probably work better because it's a more managable size.  I seriously want those Bindi sunglasses.


----------



## Mattd7474

I did see the yellow sandals but because it was a darker shade I passed on them, ( I like a brighter yellow) I got the black ones instead,


----------



## mtn76

Love the thong sandals, and the book..very cool!


----------



## apa629

oh my! i loove your keepall!
nicee collection


----------



## photoobsessive

THOSE SANDALS ARE TDF! AND I LOVE THE DAMIER ZIPPY AS A MEN'S WALLET, RIGHT ON. I AM NOW GOING TO SHOW THIS TO MY BF, WHO LIKES THIS STUFF MORE THAN HE ADMITS!


----------



## Mattd7474

Soon I will be adding to this collection and by soon I hopefully mean this weekend (if the $ is right and all)


----------



## Mattd7474

Sac Squash and Vip Bookmark


----------



## edsbgrl

........could have sworn I just posted in here  

 Iddywho.......great bag Matt!  The bookmark is hot too!


----------



## teenagemillionaire

Awesome bag man!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Matt, your collection is marvelous.  I would love to see modeling shots!  That brings a good question to mind...why don't men submit modeling shots...I would love to see the men in their LV.  Beware I may start a thread calling all you men to pose!  Thanks for sharing.  I love your Pionnier backpack.  That rocks baby!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I love the new Sac Squash and that bookmark!!! I love all your purchases, really lol.


----------



## Itsabagslife

Love that MC Keepall!


----------



## Mattd7474

Awww Rebecca lol! im comin over!


----------



## chelsae

wow your collections greattt!!!   im jealous hah


----------



## tgb01

Nice collection.  How do you like the book, Birth of Modern luxury?  What is all in it?  I am thinking of a simple card holder for my overflow cards   how many cards will it hold?

Best of luck with you collection!  I love the keepall!!!


----------



## sweetlove

Matt, I love your MC keepall  Great collection


----------



## Mattd7474

I LOVE the book, its so worth the $ and tons of facts, its fun to read! It can hold a lot of cards actually, its expandable, I am always shoving papers in there with $ and cards. I recommend it. I would LOVE to have a variety of styles but ehhh who knows lol


----------



## ghostjojo

Great collection


----------



## BQueenGirl

Mattd7474 said:


> Sac Squash and Vip Bookmark




i love these!!


----------



## [vogue]

Everything here is just so hot!!! Can you model the keepalls? I was thinking of getting a keepall 45 or a speedy40..but don't know if it's large enough for a guy to carry around everyday.. you think??


----------



## xhollieax

You have fantastic taste! everything is just fab!


----------



## worldrenown1212

Killer Bracelets. Nice collection


----------



## karman

Great collection Matt!!


----------



## milodrinker

love the keepalls! i really like how varied your collection is!


----------



## Mattd7474

I love my keepalls also!!! I want more but I won't get much use out of them but I might take the plunge later this year and jsut buy them! lol


----------



## butterfliie

I don't usually venture into the LV forum, but I stumbled across your collection somehow.  Just spent the past 20 minutes ogling your beautiful items.  What stunning works of art!  And you have FABULOUS taste.  Will you marry me??   I adore everything you have, especially the Ivan and the Bindi sunglasses!!


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHA butterfliie!! Thanks for the compliments on some of my most prized items!


----------



## lilled

Lovely collection.
I especially like your back pack. Never seen that one before.

And of course your Kepall 50 - a classic


----------



## Glamourette

Amazing collection!!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

hi, love your collection. i have the keep all in white and black, favorite bag


----------



## burberry4me

i love wapitys! how much can they hold?


----------



## joann121270

Great collection. Love your wapity and suhali cles.


----------



## Mattd7474

The wapity for me holds  a lot! I highly recommend it! if I ever get around to it, im buying the white one


----------



## yasha_javi

Beautiful Collection!
I just love the multicolor keepall and the bracelets!


----------



## jonnah

hi =) i was just wondering wer u got ur LV book, its so cool =)


----------



## blew415

Shocked and blown away- love the collection


----------



## bluelovie

Hi,everybody.I have a question about Louis Vuitton Multicolore speedy keep all 45 Black.What's the colour of interior black MC speedy keep all 45???I saw a 2003 one has khaki interior colour,is it authentic???Is there any interior colour difference between the 2003 MC black line and the recent MC black line??:?:


----------



## Mattd7474

Its not the speedy mc its just the mc keepall, no need to say 45, it only comes in one size. It has a khaki color interior, or beigeish color, or tanish color, what ever color you want to call it. Only comes with one color inside


----------



## bluelovie

Mattd7474 said:


> Its not the speedy mc its just the mc keepall, no need to say 45, it only comes in one size. It has a khaki color interior, or beigeish color, or tanish color, what ever color you want to call it. Only comes with one color inside


 
thanks,i know you have one,is it heavy for daily use as a city bag??


----------



## Mattd7474

I dont think it is, but then again I may be stronger than you


----------



## Mattd7474

Tobago Keepall 50


----------



## Mattd7474

Picture of my Tobago Keepall on the Men's s/s runway 2006










Updated picture of my bags, hope to add to this soon lol


----------



## coreenmd

love the pic matt!


----------



## EJL

hey matt. did you switch your yellow tobago for the blue? or do you have two now?


----------



## Mattd7474

I exchanged the orange for my red jacket a while ago, and had to have the blue since there were only 3 left!


----------



## redcoral

nice lv collection!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lv_shopaholic

very nice collection!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Love all your bags! I love big bags...... ;D


----------



## OG_Baby

Very impressive!


----------



## Sonia_purse

Great collection!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you! if all goes according to plan, I will have some new lovely LV's to share


----------



## handbag addict

Fabulous collection, love the bracelets!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BQueenGirl

love the new bag matt!


----------



## theglamorous

Great collection.


----------



## mebagsrme

Great collection!


----------



## vividadultstar

verynice bro.. i need to add my stuff soon...


----------



## buffinator

you have an awesome collection


----------



## CedricLV

Quite impressive collection! Congrats!  
Any new ones you want to chare with us??


----------



## SilverSea

Love your collection!!!


----------



## CedricLV

CedricLV said:


> Quite impressive collection! Congrats!
> Any new ones you want to chare with us??


 
I mean *s*hare. It's difficult to write in the dark...


----------



## Mattd7474

I will be adding to my collection @ the next party I go to which is May 8th! hopefully everything I have in mind that my store has I like and everything I ordered for my store to have for me is just what I wanted


----------



## Mattd7474

Well ALL went according to plan and I got just what I wanted!

Running Sneakers, Monte Carlo, Rennes Sneakers, LV Cup Pocket Organizer, and Germanium Suhali Belt


----------



## blew415

Congrats!  Love the shoes


----------



## epc15

Nice collection.. you have a very good taste


----------



## itsgood2beme

Nice additions to your collections Matt, I will miss the LV at Somerset....now that I am back in Chicago!!  Nice collection!


----------



## Vicky2007

Very Nice Collection !!!


----------



## EJL

Love the new shoes! Congrats Matt!


----------



## phylao

wow, i love the MC stuff


----------



## Mattd7474

Innsbruck Cabas


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Matt:

I have to say that you have a wonderful eye for fashion and I love that you are so into it and not afraid to share!!  This is so great!  

Thank you for sharing!!  You are a R.O.C.K. S.T.A.R!  I look forward to your additions!


----------



## Stinas

I loveee loveee loveee your collection!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Awww thank you very much SunnyFreckles


----------



## Rapunzel

Fantastic collection!!!


----------



## EJL

Glad you finally got your Innsbruck! Congrats!


----------



## Mattd7474

I am glad I have it as well!! its one of my FAVS!


----------



## icechampagne

Love the shoes..& the Innsbruck - gorgeous!


----------



## uclaboi

I love your Cabas Innsbruck.  Congrats!  I have the Cabas Whistler and think your suede Innsbruck is more versatile.


----------



## Joydaly

Great collection


----------



## Mattd7474




----------



## Mattd7474

Updated Picture of my Accessories

From right to left starting on the top row:

1. Groom Rond
2. Groom Bandeau
3. Germanium Suhali Belt
4. Monogram Glace Bracelet
5. Theda Strength Bracelet Black Multicolor
6. Theda Strength Bracelet Monogram Canvas
7. Theda Strength Bracelet White Multicolor
8. Monogram Multicolor Wapity
9. Germanium Suhali Cles
10. LV Cup Pocket Organizer
11. White Multicolor Ipod Holder
12. Bindi Sunglasses w/ Peridot stone
13. Huntington Sunglasses
14. Tambour Large Quartz Watch
15. Damier Billfold
16. Monogram Canvas Porte Carte Simple
17. Geometric V Pendant Necklace













Updated Picture of my Shoes

From right to left starting on top row:

1. Spa Monogram Mules In Blue (I know they look black)
2. Bastia Thong Sandals In Black
3. Rennes Sneakers
4. Panama Thong Sandals In White
5. Monte Carlo Loafers in White
6. Running Sneakers in Red













More To Come...


----------



## Mattd7474

Updated Picture Of My Bags

From right to left starting on top row:

1. Taiga Ivan in Grizzli
2. Innsbruck Cabas
3. Tobago Keepall In Blue
4. Monogram Sac Squash (hanging off dresser door)
5. Monogram Keepall 50 w/ Strap
6. Monogram Multicolor Keepall 45
7. Damier Geant Pionnier Backpack In Terre













Updated Picture Of My Ready To Wear

1. Dark Blue Denim Jacket w/ LV Initial on left Breast pocket
2. Downfall Goose Down Jacket

















Updated Picture Of My Books/ VIP GIFT(S)

1. Louis Vuitton Birth Of Modern Luxury
2. Icons Book
3. White Multicolor Book Mark


----------



## lilirose

I love your collection!


----------



## duncan_

What else can i say? Matt, you have an AMAZING LV collection


----------



## Mattd7474

My collection is only going to get bigger


----------



## Purse=Heaven

loved the latest update! awesome collection =)


----------



## Sunshine

Love it all. I can not wait to watch it get bigger and bigger!!!! (the shoes....oh the shoes!!) if only I could get my Dh to wear them....


----------



## uclaboi

LOVE the Tobago Keepall and the denim jacket!  Congrats!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks for the compliments on the jacket! I don't wear it that often but I hope to get the LVOE Brooch to put on it


----------



## xxcentrix

How wonderful. I love the flip flops


----------



## canada's

love your sneakers!


----------



## 3degree

your collection is amazing. i especially love ur grooms


----------



## Ruski911

*Love* the multi keepall. Just a beautiful collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you! My MC Keepall is one of my FAVORITE bags!


----------



## mkc1011

HOLY........ LOVE your collection Matt
 this is amazing...... keep the collection growing man~~~~
hehe


----------



## Ego-Girl

wonderful collection


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

the denim jacket. it looks hot~


----------



## theglamorous

I love your wapity.


----------



## CedricLV

Congrats!!! You have a GREAT collection!! 
BTW, I think you look like Johnny Depp!... but it might just be me! lol


----------



## FashionAshley

Fab. collection! You have great taste!


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHA never heard the Johnny Depp one before! Usually people tell me Derek from Road Rules... lol Maybe not so much in this picture but I have seen him on TV and I have literally thought he was my long lost older brother haha


----------



## CedricLV

:shame: I think that at least in this photo you look like Johnny Depp.... but then, that's just me! lol






:okay:


----------



## andr114

me want the cabas innsbruck.... looks so great


----------



## Mattd7474

Well the Innsbruck just went up to $2500 from $2370!!! Its still worth every penny! its part of my top 3 LV's!


----------



## Mattd7474

Silver/Ebony ring




Shot with DSC-W7 at 2007-07-16


----------



## chicbabacool

Wow you have an awesome collection!


----------



## You're Juicy

What a cute collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

I will soon be adding to this 

keep checking back


----------



## Mattd7474

2007 S/S Teal Millionaire Glasses...




Shot with DSC-W7 at 2007-08-03


----------



## svetty

Matt you have a fabulous collection - every piece is Great!! I looove your shoe collection - i wanted to get my BF a pair of white moccassins but they were out of his size Oh and the keepalls - LOVE Em!!


----------



## excentric920

LOVE the new sunglasses!


----------



## drechie

Loves the bracelet,  Pionnier backpack. good work!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

My 19th Birthday Gifts to myself! and Crystal Trunk VIP gift


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ AMAZING shoes! Love the Mono pair! Happy Bday!


----------



## skyrider007

Oh Matt, your collection is too hot and so r u. I love all of your bracelts (esp. the Glace one, because I have it too). xx


----------



## Sunshine

I missed the ring...I LVOE IT!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHA your too much! Stay tuned though, I have surprises up my sleeve


----------



## apurseblog

icechampagne said:


> I love the new Bindi sunglasses!


 
hi... is the damier azur hard to maintain? i love the colour but am worried about the staining...


----------



## apurseblog

Mattd7474 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my collection! Everyone seems to love the Bracelets, the Keepall Multicolor, and the Jacket! lol


 
yes matt i love the MC keepall... wld love to own it... haizzzz.... dream-on....


----------



## skyrider007

Matt, you are so complete!


----------



## Mattd7474

Complete as in how? lol Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## clearstatic

Mattd7474 said:


> Complete as in how? lol Thanks for the compliment!



 in life one is never done, never complete.
NEVER BE SATISFIED.

Youre just getting started. 


love it all matt. especially the teal millionaires. show us pics of them on!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Here is my litttle Millionaire Collage...


----------



## nathaniel

adore your millionaire ....


----------



## skyrider007

Mattd7474 said:


> Here is my litttle Millionaire Collage...



Looks hot on ya! In answer to your question, you're complete in a sense that you have more than enough LVs any man could ever imagine, lol. I really adore your diet too!


----------



## VuittonsLover

I Love your Collection.

Lots of money invested there.


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHAH well thank you for the kind compliments, they do mean a lot to me. I WORK very hard for LV and my body


----------



## nathaniel

Mattd7474 said:


> HAHAH well thank you for the kind compliments, they do mean a lot to me. I WORK very hard for LV and my body


 
you deserve to own it and it look really good on you


----------



## yesther

I LOVE the silver and ebony ring! What a great collection of LVs you have!


----------



## Mattd7474

Awwww Thanks


----------



## lif3_sux

OOOOMMMGGG ill die for ur millionaire.how much is it?? is it still available or oos everywhere??


----------



## Mattd7474

$1050 USA, and they have been SOLD OUT!!!!


----------



## latinmalemodel

matt I hate you you have so many LV shoes and I don't

j/k 

you need to take a group pic of you'r updated collection...


----------



## Mattd7474

I thought about taking a group pic of my collection again but I can't see to find the ROOM to fit it in haha. maybe I will wait till xmas and add what I get then in the group pic 

you could have bought 4-5 pairs of shoes for what you paid for your Whistler haha!


----------



## latinmalemodel

^^^ don't remind me:shame: can't wait and see the update...


----------



## ImKonTheLVDon

Did your keepall 50 come with a dust bag? Also any ideas on how to clean the leather?


----------



## Mattd7474

Yeah it came with 2 dust bags, there are NUMEROUS threads on how to clean and treat the leather of your LV, I am not discussing it in my Collection Thread.


----------



## Rain12

Nice


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Beautiful collection!


----------



## SweetPurple

You have an excellent taste and great style! Wow ... love your awesome collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you very much!


----------



## clearstatic

youre beaut. matt.  love the collection. especially the ivan


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks about the IVAN! Its AWESOME! I absoutely LOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## NateLouis

Matt....AWESOME collection. I love it all. I am new to the forum but came accross your collection and I am glad I did, really nice. I am looking into getting the monogram porte carte simple and the damair bill fold. I saw that you had them both and wanted your opinion on them. I love them which is why I plan on getting them soon. Thanks


----------



## Mattd7474

I dont use the porte carte any more since I got my LV CUP Pocket Organizer. The wallet is awesome, I use that for days when I carry more  Both are def. worth it


----------



## Sophia

Matt, LOVE your collection!

I miss you! Your looking great!


----------



## Mattd7474

I just added to my collection today! 

You will have to wait till I bring it home after the x-mas party I am going to!


----------



## MisterC

Great collection, the Taiga Ivan is absolutely beautiful! Is it good for everyday use?


----------



## Lynpink

I love your LV watch!!


----------



## mverolini

you have such a gorgeous well rounded collection! Cant wait to see the new piece.


----------



## Jahpson

very nice and neat! love your collection


----------



## Mattd7474

The Ivan COULD be used for daily needs, although it is rather large, but I love everything about it, its perfect.


----------



## nycgr1

*MATT* you a *BEAUTIFUL*  collection, well rounded.i'm in awe


----------



## MisterC

ah, thanks for letting me know that. I agree it is perfect, I think i'll go to the LV around here and take a look at it.


----------



## Mattd7474

I have a few surprises up my sleeves 

I will post them when I pick them up...


----------



## cocochanel17

Looove the bracelets!!


----------



## galex101404

awesome collection!!


----------



## cascherping

Very  impressive collection!  I love the backpack - might have to keep it in mind for a gift for my SO.  Does it handle weight pretty well (my SO carries quite a bit of papers with him at all times).


----------



## Mattd7474

The Pionnier backpack is amazing, it can hold TONS and its very durable, it will last for YEARS!


----------



## south-of-france

Ah, that blue tobago keepall... lovely! Love the pic with the groom bandana too! Congrats on your stylish collection!


----------



## The tall one

your collection is lovely. WOW


----------



## babyshingo

nice


----------



## mayajuliana

I love your bracelets!  Wonderful!


----------



## Mattd7474

Bequia Fourre-Tout, Porte Document Monogram Anthricite, Germanium Double Coil Suhali Bracelet, and Rennes Sneakers!


----------



## Mattd7474

Updated shoes... and Suhali... soon to come BAGS!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

OMG, I love all of your red excecories!


----------



## Mattd7474

Updated picture of my bags, I want MORE!


----------



## NateLouis

I am Loving the Porte Document Monogram Anthricite. Saw it in person a few weeks ago and fell in love. Niiice Collection. I just got my first Vuitton piece and look forward to getting a few more things real soon...wish me luck : ) 

Nathan


----------



## aquablueness

i think your collection is collectively a very nice collection. some of those pieces are inspiring for x-mas, keep the very nice collection up and can't wait to see some updates


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks a lot! I hope to add to it SOON! Although I shouldn't!! haha


----------



## M.A.H

WoW!!!!!!love your bracelets


----------



## just_jill325

hey matt, any modelling pics of your mono keepall 50?? i just want to see how big it is when it's carried.


----------



## Mattd7474

I think the bag will appear smaller on me and bigger on you.

Im willing to bed I am taller and larger than you are but let me see what I got! (if any lol)


----------



## oneedition

love both of the keepall! i'm soo envious of you! wish I could carry that around when travelling


----------



## Mattd7474

both? I have 3 lol Mono, Multicolor, Tobago


----------



## just_jill325

Mattd7474 said:


> I think the bag will appear smaller on me and bigger on you.
> 
> Im willing to bed I am taller and larger than you are but let me see what I got! (if any lol)


 
you're not that much bigger than me (i don't think anyway...) anyway take pics i wanna see the beautiful mono keepall...lol!!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Its been awhile so..............I'm stopping in to say "Hello!" and ogle 

Love the newest additons   You have such great taste (you already know this right? )


----------



## Mattd7474

HA! you make me laugh edsbgrl! Well OGLE all you want! I hope to add to this soon! There are a lot of things I want still!


----------



## snowandsunshine

I thought the grooms were my favorite until I saw that goose down jacket.  Woweeee! Great, well-rounded collection!


----------



## snowandsunshine

Wait, wait... I hadn't seen the Bequia Fourre-Tout and Porte Document Monogram Anthricite when I posted the first time! Those two are so luxe!


----------



## edsbgrl

Mattd7474 said:


> HA! you make me laugh edsbgrl! Well OGLE all you want! I hope to add to this soon! There are a lot of things I want still!


 
Glad to add a laugh  for you 

You've got me hooked on the brown thong sandles.  Wish they made them for women but I can only find the Tulipe in womens thongs.  Just not sure I want them to say "Louis Vuitton" so boldly on the top.  

I ckd out your myspace page.........you are such a cutie  I loved your blog mssg to those certain closed minded ignoramas' :boxing:  

Ok, :back2topic:


----------



## Mattd7474

The sandals are great but I know what you mean about them FLASHING the name! Thanks for the compliment on the myspace haha! 

any who! back to LV... I shouldn't spend the $ but I want the silver suhali zippy


----------



## Krystle

Great collection!


----------



## bagaholicboy

great collection!


----------



## posh

Mattd7474 said:


> Bequia Fourre-Tout, Porte Document Monogram Anthricite, Germanium Double Coil Suhali Bracelet, and Rennes Sneakers!



nice bags


----------



## jessi5786

Wow, you have an awesome collection!


----------



## The tall one

Mattd7474 said:


> Updated picture of my bags, I want MORE!


Don't we all!! Excellent collection


----------



## louisnoob

Mattd7474 said:


> My jacket came in today!! It will be here tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the only size 46 in the WHOLE USA!!
> 
> ignore the guy in the tank top, look at the back of my jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this jacket is so amazing. ugh. ewlgjkhaeljkhdfg.


----------



## Mattd7474

I grew out of the jacket! it was absoutely AMAZING! I ended up selling it. I still miss it though!


----------



## malteserus

Multicolor Keepall 45 rocks!


----------



## SweetPurple

Great new additions!


----------



## Mattd7474

Silver Suhali Wallet


----------



## ceriseslover

nice wallet! I was thinking about getting it myself....HOTNESS!


----------



## Mattd7474

Better picture of the Suhali Wallet and my Lone Ranger... the Gucci Tote haha


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ Wow ... I love the Zippy, definite bling! Congrats!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks Sweet Purple! You comment a lot on my stuff!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Hey!  Your collection just absolutely amazes me!!!


----------



## clearstatic

its sooo pretty. (that new zippy)



 oh matt.


----------



## uclaboi

Love the Suhali silver wallet!


----------



## mandelinka

love the bequia luggage!
you do have quite few pieces!
what's next on your list?


----------



## Mattd7474

Next on my list? hmmmm SHOES!

then bills lol


----------



## Nectarine25

I love your collection. I admire your taste


----------



## fmd914

Love the Gucci tote (I bought it myself in December.).  It is so handy!!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I got bored and took some individual and group shots, shoes will come later


----------



## Mattd7474




----------



## Mattd7474




----------



## Mattd7474




----------



## blew415

Matt your collection looks amazing...the solo shots make the items pop that much more!


----------



## Mattd7474

My new Silver Monte Carlos!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

^^nice shoes!!!  i'm assuming they have other colors as well?  hmm...maybe i should get DH a pair!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i like this one a lot....what is it called???  is it an overnight bag size??


----------



## peanutbabycakes

aaaah!!!  i see you have the ivan bag!  DH has been wanting this bag in the black color for quite some time.  the only thing holding him back is no shoulder strap!!!!  UGH!  do you find it easy to carry?


----------



## Mattd7474

The shoes only come in silver, they MAY come in gold for f/w 08

The bag is the Innsbruck cabas, its like 15X15X5? its more of just a daily bag, you could use it for travel but it can't hold much, they made an Innsbruck carryall with a bottom shoe compartment, very nice and very EXPENSIVE

The Ivan is AMAZING! I was looking at it today, its flawless and beautiful, no need for a shoulder strap! its perfect the way it is


----------



## kiki_jin

I love this one!!


----------



## uclaboi

Your new Monte Carlo will go perfect with your Suhali zippy!  LVoe them!  I'm getting the silver sneakers soon.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Mattd7474 said:


> My new Silver Monte Carlos!


 
Dude, seriously, you need to get all decked out and take a couple of modeling pics!!  Your collection is AMAZING!!  Dare I say, one of the best on the forum!!!


----------



## laregina123

I'm drooling over your collection. Fabulous!!


----------



## terryza

Hey Matt, a newbie here, i'm in love with ur bracelets collection.. divine..


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you very much! I love my Bracelets!


----------



## Mattd7474

So I dont know where two of the pictures of my bags went... but here they are again haha


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Mattd7474 said:


> So I dont know where two of the pictures of my bags went... but here they are again haha


 
This is fabulous!!!!!!!!  The color and the shape is perfection!  :okay:


----------



## bagteaz

WOW!!! just flipped through every page and it got better and better.
my favorites = bequias/ivan/tobago/bindis.
you have great taste!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Looking through your pages...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Mattd7474 said:


>




This is my fav.. 

great collection....hope there more coming...


----------



## skjm228

love the flip flop. sooooooo cute!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Matt,
   You're 19? What the heck do you do for a living!!!? I want to join whatever it is so I can buy mor CLs and a hermes bag!!


----------



## Mattd7474

haha you guys are funny! Thanks for the compliments!

Yes I am 19 and I work very hard in my field and I make decent $

I will be adding to the collection as soon as I figure it out hha


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Mattd7474 said:


> haha you guys are funny! Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> Yes I am 19 and I work very hard in my field and I make decent $
> 
> I will be adding to the collection as soon as I figure it out hha


 
Who cares what you do for a living!!  

You are young, and obviously successful...all we need to know!!!   

You should be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## murazara

great collection


----------



## bagz_galore

Wow LV book !... You keep your collection in such fantastic condition!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks again everyone!

 I hope to be adding soon to my collection if I could swing it, I would do a Yellow Pulp Weekender GM and the DudeRanch!


----------



## justwatchin

Wonderful collection! I want to throw myself on your Keepalls!


----------



## mrbeanbin

wow! great collection Matt ! ^^ love your pioneer so much!


----------



## Beautykloset

That's great!


----------



## howardu09

Love your collection. Especially the terre Pionnier (Sold mine last year) now I want it back...Your wapity looks great too. What do you put in youre? Digital camera, cell phone, ipod? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattd7474

The Wapity is for my Camera


----------



## peach6

nice collection


----------



## 2Nova

a gorgeous collection


----------



## crispypritchon

Nice collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## louislover260

love the MC keepall!!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

The MC keepall is so special to me!

thank you


----------



## futurerichGirl!

What is the name of this Keepall's leather, I love the blue and the white stiching.


----------



## Mattd7474

Called Tobago

its discontinued!

I hope they bring it back (don't tell anyone because everyone gets pissed about discontinued things coming back) haha


----------



## futurerichGirl!

All tobago leather items are discontinued or just the keepall or just the blue color?


----------



## Mattd7474

All, sorry... you may find some pieces sitting around, but proably unlikely


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

u INSPIRE me to get MORE...


----------



## spajunky

Totally awesome collection!!  Love the footwear collection especially


----------



## wangz09

love every single piece


----------



## Mattd7474

I need one more BAG to make it into the double digits and to have an even 10! its gotta be big purchase!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Mattd7474 said:


> I need one more BAG to make it into the double digits and to have an even 10! its gotta be big purchase!



tell us what it gonna be? s/s or f/f


----------



## Mattd7474

I am hoping its a special order


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Mattd7474 said:


> I am hoping its a special order



tell us,....


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ok, now you've got me interested!!!


----------



## LiLyBoO

love the keepall! great collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

Matt, your collection is just lovely!  Love your bracelets! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Mattd7474 said:


> My new Silver Monte Carlos!



hehehe. i just  got those. they are so freaking hot. but it sucks cause you can only wear them once to each club.


----------



## Mattd7474

I wear my shoes as many times as I want. I don't care what people think. I am no celebrity where I cannot be seen in the same thing 2x...


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Mattd7474 said:


> I wear my shoes as many times as I want. I don't care what people think. I am no celebrity where I cannot be seen in the same thing 2x...


 
I love this comment!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Pulp Bandana


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Thats so pretty.

I like the Pulp bags in pink and the bandannas in yellow, good choice.


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

You are so lucky that you are living far away from me!!! or else I will come to your place and rob your AMAZING COLLECTIONS :devil: !!!! I envy you!!! but tell you the truth I'm speechless... LOVE YOUR COLLECTIONS!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Mattd7474 said:


> Pulp Bandana


 
THIS is just awesome!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

MORE PLEASE...


----------



## Mattd7474

I hope more is on the way!!! haha


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

Mattd7474 said:


> I hope more is on the way!!! haha



Preparing my self to rob Matt  ....

The more I see your collection, the more I really want to go shopping hahahaha
Luckily next week I'll go to Singapore, hope that I can get something nice  or else... I'll stick to my first plan... robbing matt LOL ....ups.......just joke 

_________________________________________________________________________
VUITTON_BOY
www.friendster.com/lvholic


----------



## LoVer

Wow Matt I am impressed.  What a fabulous collection and you're only 19!  Congratulations, everything is amazing!  Especially the silver monte carlos!


----------



## mustlovecatz

lol omg you wear things more than TWICE???? ahahahhhaa jkk ;]


----------



## _so_what?

Spa Monogram Mule are tres chic!!!


----------



## empaulio

What an amazing collection you have. In your last picture you have the store catalogue, do they give copies of them out with the binder? The only catalogues i receive are the books  not as VIP as you! But fabulous collection you have.


----------



## yed

oh, i so like the pulp print!  the bandana is nice matt! *modeling pic?* i really like it...hmmmm...it is giving me an idea...hahaha...


----------



## art0fwar

collection is TDF!! luv it!!


----------



## terryza

Love the DG backpack and those Momogram bracelets, are they still available? great colection dude!


----------



## LVLux

ayla said:


> Wow, so many of the bracelets ! Are you going to be adding a vernis one in the future to round off the collection ?



Hi Love your bracelets and just got two of them myself but my SA acted a little weird when I bought them - are they made for men ?? Do any women wear them? Are they UniSEX? - I hope so because I love mine!


----------



## styloboy

WOW, that's on huge collection and than my parents are complaining I have to much LV , btw how did you get that binded catalog I want one toooooo


----------



## peafleut

Great Collection. I'm in love with your Multicolor Keepall, Tobago, and Innsbruck!


----------



## DallasSocialite

Love the collection! Please post pics of your jacket when it comes in!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

my jackets have been in HAHAH!! musta been an old post you were reading!!?!?

Thanks peafleut! I loveall my LV but the MC KEEPALL is def one of my Top 3 EVER!!


----------



## abilicious

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## freshmess

You have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## thaibridedotcom

u kind remind me off --> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZWTzyU5MFgM&feature=related
but nice coll
kiss kiss
thaib


----------



## loveisgucci

you have such great pieces!! love your collection!
my faves are the keepall and the bracelets at the very beginning (first post)! SOOOOOO chic!


----------



## jejoue

oh gaw
the mule =x


----------



## BBW_59

*FAB collection Matt!!
*
*Particulalry love all your Limited Edition pieces, especially the Fourre-Tout as I have this *
*Love!!*


----------



## nickkyvintage

wow i love your MC keepall! x


----------



## LVGuy16

Man, one day i want to have as much as you !
CONGRATS!


----------



## Mattd7474

I feel like I don't have that much! but thank you! I have worked hard for my pieces and I love them VERY much


----------



## jbennett562

Love your Mono Keepall !!


----------



## Munchkin0925

Nice collection.


----------



## ceriseslover

When do you get your Trellis tote?


----------



## stylefiend

Matt, I love your collection. Love the Tobago keepall, and the silver Monte Carlos are awesome! I wanted to get a pair, but I would have no idea what to wear with them.


----------



## alliemia

I'm new here and I really like your collection. Thanks for posting.

allie


----------



## priss

I would print a pic of take it to my SA if you are unsure.  They arent allowed to logon to sites like this one at the store but nothing says you cant take you  own picture.  OR, my friend and I go in with our laptops and the photos and inquire about certain pieces.  They cant stop you from taking your laptop in the store with the picture on it either and they always appreciate it.


----------



## LVGuy16

Mattd7474 said:


> I feel like I don't have that much! but thank you! I have worked hard for my pieces and I love them VERY much



you can never have enough lv ! 
hmmm i wish i was richy rich lol ( you know how he had the mc donalds store in his mansion, id have the lv store lol


----------



## lovebeibei

really great LV choices i love the cles.....

if you don't mind me asking, how much was the louis vuitton book? i've seen it at my boutique, but i didn't ask how much it was..


----------



## Mattd7474

it was $125


----------



## Mattd7474

Monte Carlo loafers in BLACK w/ Red Epi pocket organizer!


----------



## Mattd7474

Updated Shoe collection shot!


----------



## NateLouis

Mattd7474 said:


> Monte Carlo loafers in BLACK w/ Red Epi pocket organizer!


 
Dude, this is HOT! Love the Monte Carlos in black and that red epi!


----------



## akemibabe

nice collection.


----------



## posh

Mattd7474 said:


> Monte Carlo loafers in BLACK w/ Red Epi pocket organizer!



 Great shoes


----------



## posh

Mattd7474 said:


> Updated Shoe collection shot!



I love your collection


----------



## SweetPurple

Mattd7474 said:


> Thanks Sweet Purple! You comment a lot on my stuff!


 
Hey you! I didn't see this comment ~ you want me to stop? Then stop buying all this yummy stuff 

Just kidding


----------



## mikatee

Your. MC. Keepall. is. JAW. DROPPING.


----------



## mario.af

Great collection!

Congratulations!

Looks very well-thought


----------



## shoptfs

love the bracelets


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you posh! love your avatar picture!!! 

Sweetpurple... you can comment all you WANT!!!! you know I will ALWAYS comment you back 

As bad as I need a bag I am feeling more shoes right now... hmmmmm decisions decisions... I shall reveal my next purchase when I go to NYC!


----------



## imashopaholic

Mattd7474 said:


> Pulp Bandana


 
Love your collection but this one really jumped out at me. Great colours!


----------



## WhenIGrowUp

I've never been so green with envy before!

The second I get back to New York this fall I'm storming up to la maison 5th avenue and starting my collection.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Amazing collection!  I love them.


----------



## JuicyBag

Beautiful collection.
And your shoes are amazing


----------



## nickbee

Great collection.

Congratulations+OMG


i like it.


----------



## rosana84

What a fantastic collection!!! You have very special pieces!! I particularly fancy your MC Keepall, the Millionaires, the Bindi's, and your Silver Suhali Wallet!! Congrats!


----------



## Mattd7474

wow! thanks everyone!


----------



## Mattd7474

new LV on Sept 1st!


----------



## nikkunoniku

Mattd7474 said:


> new LV on Sept 1st!




i think were going to see something special--cant wait!


----------



## Mattd7474

actually nothing special haha

lv sucked, horrible service, rude people, I was pissed

but I did get something, it arrives tomorrow morning

no one was helpful


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ awww Matt  you okay?

Can't wait to see what you got


----------



## Mattd7474

haha I am just fine, I had fun in the city but LV was nothing to brag about

I almost didn't buy it and got it from my store but the one they had was perfect

again its nothing special

it is a bag though...


----------



## rosana84

Can't wait...I wonder what bag it can be


----------



## Mattd7474

Just sitting here waiting for Fed-Ex...!!


----------



## NateLouis

Cant wait to check it out Matt!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Its something that once came out not TOO long ago I was in LOVE with, then I saw it in the store and it wasn't what I expected but when my mom pointed it out to me in NYC on the display I decided to give it a look but in my FAVORITE color from the Line  and before I knew it, I was in LOVE!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Damier Geant Couguar in Terre!


----------



## rosana84

Me likey!!! Great purchase


----------



## NateLouis

I LOVE it! Enjoy it Matt!


----------



## Mattd7474

got 2 more bags I am thinking about adding to my collection BUT BUT BUT there are 2-3 gucci bags I am just in LOVE with that I want..

I feel bad venturing OFF!!


----------



## NateLouis

^^^  Thats how I felt when I bought my YSL's Matt, but it feels good to have a variety now...Cant wait to see what you have in mind at Gucci  Are you looking at their Fall Mens Collection?


----------



## rosana84

NateLouis said:


> ^^^  Thats how I felt when I bought my YSL's Matt, but it feels good to have a variety now...Cant wait to see what you have in mind at Gucci  Are you looking at their Fall Mens Collection?



True story!!! It's fun to have a little bit of everything! Hmmm what could be your next purchase


----------



## Mattd7474

Well....  their is ONE runway bag I like from Gucci... will not tell ya what it is... BUT because I am not a huge Gucci collector as of now haha there are 4-5 bags I could buy from them for the price of the 1 FW bag! but we shall see! and I guess I might go for Quantity this time!!

if it were LV then I might do the one big piece and skimp on others but I might mix it up


----------



## NateLouis

Hahaha ok ok, well I cant wait to see what you decide this comming fall  Whatever you decide I know im going to be jealous of! lol


----------



## Mattd7474

and why is that Mr. NateLouis?


----------



## NateLouis

Hahaha Cause im eyeing a few Gucci's myself for fall so im curious what you got goin in yo mind! lol...And also you pick the most amazing stuff man!


----------



## Mattd7474

maybe I can give you a few hints? but I am off to work for now! hha


----------



## NateLouis

OMG, you tease!!! JK....Does it happen to be Chocolate Brown or contain studs?


----------



## itsmyobsession

I love your collection! It's just so tasteful...!

And I'm looking forward to your gucci purchase!


----------



## koala09

OMG!!!..Your collection soo gorgeous!!..Love MC keepall..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattd7474

um.... it MAY haha, I bet you and I are thinking of the same bag?!?!

the rest are a bit of a mystery, although there are 3 of them that I want... Leather, Fabric, and Canvas...

hmmmm

I guess you could PM me your response because I am sure this will some how come off as off topic and it shall be an issue


----------



## EJL

Great to see you're still going Matt! Can't wait for your Fall purchases.


----------



## Mattd7474

December should be a LOVELY month for me if all goes according to plan


----------



## itsmyobsession

oh matt! I hope for you that everything turns out the way you want it...!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thought these pics were in here already, guess not


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

I think, you have one of the best collection for man, i have ever seen! Okay personally i don´t like Multicolore...but the other itmes are so wonderful....boah and your sac squash is sooo beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nathaniel

matt i like all your stuff !!!! lol what's next on your mind ???


----------



## mayeth

I am planning to buy the same book but it's out of stock in Barnes but I can probably get it somewhere else...any idea?


----------



## NateLouis

Ok...So how are you loving your Cougar? Im diggin that bag so much right now and your pics are sellin it.


----------



## petit_mode

Gorgeous! It really suits you!


----------



## Loquita

*matt*,
I just stumbled upon your collection thread and it is KILLER!!  I  it all!!

You have amazing, amazing, taste!!  

I soooo appreciate the eye candy!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I AM LOVING MY COUGUAR! I took it off my list 10000000x but when I was at the store it just finally sank in and I had to buy it!

Thank you Loquita! I love my collection. Hoping to add to itat xmas!


----------



## samshopper89

Where can I buy the Innsbruck cabas? 

I loved it when I first saw it but was like 14 and didnt really know much about brands nd stuff

Ive looked everywhere on the internet and louisvuitton site

is it on the american one or is it the same all over the world?


----------



## Mattd7474

um its been gone for 2 years! they are COMPLETELY sold out 

I just sold mine


----------



## Designers Loft

Love your collection!


----------



## samshopper89

arrr nooo  

i love tht bag,

ur collections fab!


----------



## edsbgrl

Hey Matt!  Checkin' in.........


----------



## Mattd7474

well not sure how Xmas is going to end up!

its out of my hands...

I guess I didn't expect the unexpected! but I will def have something to show, just not sure what!



edsbgrl said:


> Hey Matt! Checkin' in.........


----------



## Spo0oky

Well... There are good collections... there are great collections... and then there is your collection  

Congratulations, I'm loving every single item!


----------



## skyrider007

i love u and ur collection! xx


----------



## shopaholic1987

Love your collection. I have been sitting here and my jaw kept dropping!!!

I especially like the Pionnier backpack.


----------



## Mattd7474

I added a new piece today


----------



## Mattd7474

My new Damier Beaubourg


----------



## AmourCouture

^^LuV it! Great Collection!  I'm loving them ALL


----------



## koshiru

Hey matt, just a quick question, does your squash sac comes with a lock for the top zipper?


----------



## Mattd7474

I think it did! I cannot remember... but if it didn't I may have asked for one...

I do not use locks so it doesnt help me any but if it is not supposed to come with one, you can buy one... they are pretty cheap..


----------



## koshiru

Thanks Matt! Im so excited about my xmas pressie, a squash sac! I just got them off a seller at a fantastic 9/10 condition. But I remembered you said that this was released in 2004 but my date code is MB1023, meaning it was made in the month of dec, year 2003. It was released then already?


----------



## therrat2000

Great collection.


----------



## oskarsobsession

hmm, do you know where I can get them?


----------



## oskarsobsession

^^ i meant the bracelets on the first page


----------



## yed

Mattd7474 said:


> um its been gone for 2 years! they are COMPLETELY sold out
> 
> I just sold mine


 
YOU JUST SOLD YOUR INNSBRUCK?! why?!?!?!?! i super love that and i was not able to get one before. one of my biggest regrets. haha.


----------



## Mattd7474

haha I couldn't pass up the offer they were willing to pay!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I have some surprises in the "works" not sure what I will get... I am completely TORN!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I got a big surprise on its way 

what could it be?!?!?!!


----------



## SweetPurple

^ Something expensive I bet


----------



## koshiru

Stephen Sprouse Graffitti Keepall?


----------



## Mattd7474

NOPE!

It will be my most expensive LV to date!


----------



## SweetPurple

^ Is it black or white? lol!


----------



## Mattd7474

Not telling you!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Hmmmph!!! 

I see how you are ~ lol!


----------



## Mattd7474

It should arrive hopefully tomorrow or saturday!!!

any ideas anyone?


----------



## emojosh

is it a lockit?


----------



## SweetPurple

^ In GM and is it white?


----------



## lvuittonaddict

le fab??? lol, jk.

the dj bag? its the only bag i can think of other than womens that may be your most expensive.


----------



## koshiru

Is it one of the Alzers!?


----------



## Mattd7474

Well some women's bags due to their sizes can be unisex!

Its on the fedex truck as we speak!


----------



## NateLouis

^^ You better post it ASAP when it arrives!


----------



## SweetPurple

Did I miss the reveal?

I wanna see, I wanna see!


----------



## Mattd7474

My Suhali Lockit GM


----------



## koshiru

Ohmygod! Its simply gorgeous! Modelling pics pls!


----------



## artsydoll

coolness


----------



## emojosh

Im so jealous of your collection! Its simply awesome.
 And I was right! It was a lockit!


----------



## Mattd7474

awww thanks!

come over and we can play with my collection


----------



## alouis88

We so need to have a play-date with our bags.


----------



## Givenchyman

wow. love the new lockit congrats


----------



## BirkinBoy

LVLux said:


> Hi Love your bracelets and just got two of them myself but my SA acted a little weird when I bought them - are they made for men ?? Do any women wear them? Are they UniSEX? - I hope so because I love mine!



You know I had a weird reaction from a SA about the S-Lock bracelet too!

SA: You know that's a woman's bracelet right?
Me: YEAH! I'M LITTLE!!!!

And not to be rude, but this guy was EXTREMELY feminine... like I need advice from him about masculinity! 

SA: I just want to go home and have tea with my boyfriend. 

Jerk. Mind your own business.


----------



## Mattd7474

sounds like a case of calling the kettle black! haha


----------



## poonski

even though we're the same age, but your collection is terrific!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Fabulous Collection, Matt! Love the MC keepall, bracelets...I could go on and on!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Thanks! I got more and more on its way!


----------



## RedDuchess

MattD I've missed you, whatcha get for V-Day boy?, I know it was fabulous


----------



## RedDuchess

Whew that lockit is fire...werk Bytch!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

haha! Technically that was my Vday gift... but I have some major spending to do and at the moment I am completely not 100% sure on what I want! So many things cross my mind when you have so much to spend!


----------



## Mattd7474

I got 2 new goodies arriving hopefully on wednesday!!!


----------



## Tasi

You have excellent taste!


----------



## rishin

Matt are you getting anything graffiti? Get another Keepall  hehe joking, but I was thinking of you today, I have a new keepall obsession and I was thinking that this is must be how you felt lol. Thankfully I will be travelling a fair bi this year and next so I can kinda justify it I guess. CANNOT wait to see your new things, the lockit is fab! I kinda want a black MM!


----------



## koshiru

Im gonna GUESS ITS A GRAFFITI KEEPALL in FUSCHIA!


----------



## Mattd7474

WRONG!!! no keepalls as of now, sadly I do not travel enough to get the proper use out of them  so that puts a HOLD on almost all luggagy type carryon pieces for the time being!

next guess


----------



## Mattd7474

My 2 new pieces arrived today!

Sadly I am not in love with the one, so I am returning it and I will figure something else out to replace it with.

I am holding off on my reveal, SORRY!


----------



## rishin

Since you are returning it can you tell us what it is? I was so excited! haha 

Or you can PM me


----------



## koshiru

I wanna know too what is it?! Pls pls pls?


----------



## main78

great collection.


----------



## M3RC3D3S

Wow ur collection is a dreammm!!!!my fave pieces r the bracelets flipflops &back pack!!!loveing ittt !


----------



## Jeneen

Love your Tobago. How do you deal with returning things? I know you return things that have fallen out of use for you to get things that you want more, but I think I would just cry from the separation anxiety! :cry:


----------



## Mattd7474

Well I bought through eluxury, so I don't feel so bad!

I usually exchange for something else, although I do miss somethings but its always for the better 

An example would be the Orange Tobago keepall I exchanged to get a LV jacket... then I bought the Blue version... I miss the orange!

but im content!


----------



## Mattd7474

Presenting my Tadao tote hanging off my "Iron Gym" haha


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Dude! Love it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love yr new bag


----------



## pltprincess

Love your collection.  You've got style!


----------



## posh

great bag


----------



## sarahrarah

Now THAT is a classic manbag if I ever saw one! Very nice!


----------



## too_cute

great collection :okay:


----------



## newfoundland

Fun collection. Really like the backpack.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

great collection! thanks for sharing!


----------



## alouis88

can i see some modeling pics with your lockit GM PPPLLLEEEASSEEE


----------



## Mattd7474

I made a thread with modeling pics! ^


----------



## icecannons

Your messenger bag is awesome!


----------



## Daan

J'adore your collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

Graffiti High Tops!


----------



## chiapet

^^^ those are HAWT!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

those sneakers are to die for...


----------



## jennzy

nice collection!
love the bracelets


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you thank you!


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Great collection!


----------



## Cates

Nice Tadao Matt--and those new sneaks are fab!


----------



## SweetPurple

Love the Graf. high tops Matt  Congrats!

Modelling pics?


----------



## HERMESLVboi

Wow o like your LV multi black keepall..
I was thinking of getting it but im afraid of tanning


----------



## mercx5

Matt, did you get the python Monte Carlo?!? What is it doing in yr avatar?!


----------



## Mattd7474

I have not decided if I am going to get the python monte's yet!

Thought it was a great pic to use!


----------



## Sean

Your collection is amazing. Those high tops are wonderful. I wish I could pull those off


----------



## Mattd7474

Well Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Mattd7474

As of now ALL is going according to plan and if it continues to do so I will be adding something that will be MY MOST EXPENSIVE LOUIS VUITTON ITEM!!!!!!! (yes I said my Lockit was, but that was at one point 

Its going to be a SHOW STOPPER FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## pinkstawberry09

Nice! i love the simple card holder!


----------



## Mattd7474

Well I have ALL the $ for my SURPRISE PURCHASE!!!


----------



## scarcici

Gorgeous, awesome, beautiful !!!


----------



## bpbtk

Mattd7474 said:


> Well I have ALL the $ for my SURPRISE PURCHASE!!!


 
Time to go get it and let the show begins, Matt!!


----------



## yunces

Dont have anymore words to say...ITs AWESOME...


----------



## loopymoi

So I've went through everything in this thread and you are my role model! lol. 

I'm a couple of years younger then you but I can't wait til I have a collection like that.


----------



## Caly

if you don't mind me asking, how much are the bracelets? they're awesome! :]


----------



## Mattd7474

Thank you so much for the comments! 

They were $290.00 a piece for the Theda Strength Bracelets
$205.00 for the Glace and $320 for the Suhali


----------



## SweetPurple

I can't wait to see the reveal for your SURPRISE PURCHASE!


----------



## mzbag

Wow Nice Collection Luv It


----------



## Mattd7474

Well like I said, I have ALL the $ for this HUGE REVEAL but am having issues getting it now...


----------



## Caly

awesome, thanks! :]


----------



## Mattd7474

Bosphore Backpack
Damier Icare
Damier Pocket Organizer
Utah Pocket Organizer
Nomade Pocket Organizer
Monogram Pocket Organizer


----------



## Antonia

*WOW, that's quite a haul Matt!  Congrats!  I especially love the Damier bag-it's TDF!!!  *


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great additions!


----------



## RedDuchess

Love the new items babe


----------



## CoutureLuv

ahhhhhhhhhh!!! ur collection is awesome I especially love the multicolore keepall!


----------



## paulvipervette

wowwwwww

beautiful taste you have


----------



## Mattd7474

I have not really acquired anything lately, I did get the Graphite Pocket Organizer and I have another small purchase coming up very soon, I will post both when I get the other one 

I am on a ban until I get my new car! Its killing me


----------



## Selkie

a lovely collection, especially the keepall, thanks for sharing


----------



## Guguito

Wow love ur graffiti sneakers!!! they are so hot ^_^


----------



## Mattd7474

I absolutely LOVE my Graffiti Sneakers!

Thanks!


----------



## Mattd7474

After I visit Vegas next month I will take a group shot of my bags!!

I have until then to figure out where to take this photo since I don't have the open space to do so! haha

Hmmmm??


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cant wait for latetst purchase.. what its goingot be?


----------



## Mattd7474

I forgot to add this picture from Christmas!

Damier Geant Messager in Black
Damier Broadway
Monogram Macassar Davis
Damier Graphite Daniel GM
Soho Pendant
Small Empreinte Ring in White Gold
Damier Graphite Adjustable Organizer w/3 removable compartments

Missing from these photos: Graphite Pocket Organizer, Epi Pocket Agenda, 2 LV ties, and the Art, Fashion, Architecture book ( I think thats all thats missing haha)


----------



## lovevacation

Wow, love love love it all Matt! especially that wite gold ring....


----------



## Dixie79

WOW!!! Nice collection. I'm so jealous


----------



## hoppipolla

haha, wow I want that book!


----------



## Mattd7474

Group shot of bags


----------



## fashion_mom1

I replied to your thread too, but I will say it again. Great collection.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

FAB new additions..


----------



## OG_Baby

Neat!


----------



## bfali

*Mattd7474*, your LV collection is amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## J*Mart

Amazing collection! If these were mine I would keep them out all the time to admire. Who needs square footage when you could look at those alllll day long?


----------



## Lovedior

its a very nice louis vuitton collection


----------



## miss gucci

love every piece of your collection....


----------



## freshmess

Nice to see a photo of all your bags, Matt. I can't wait to see the new additions! 
If ever you get tired of your Tobago and your Bequia, can you pass them on to me? LOL.


----------



## sunshine99

matt, (down on one knee) will you marry me?!


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHAHA!!! Well only if we are the exact same size so we can double our woredrobes!


----------



## Ilgin

Amazing LV collection! I am so jealous LOL! You have great taste!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection. Love them all!


----------



## jaystaysfly

nice bod.. oops I mean MC Keepal


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHAHHA

Thank you Jaystaysfly


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Amazing Wappity and MC Keepall! You have a thing for black Multicolore!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## shopnaddict

Great collection! Love the black keepall and flip flops.


----------



## poshpearl

Such a beautiful and breath taking collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

I do love Black Multicolor

haha


Thank you!


----------



## Lady Moe

Amazing collection!!! I going to have to take a trip to your closet!!! Great thread LVoed IT!!!!!


----------



## NateLouis

Matt, I have not been here in a hot minute, but I LOVE all your recent additions since the last I saw. Hope all is well.


----------



## airborne

love your collection


----------



## stunning

Absolutely darling...a wonderful way to brighten up a rainy Sunday afternoon


----------



## yumes116

the keepall is soooooooo beautifull........
now i want one too ><


----------



## lightdays

You have the best LV collection for a guy, hands down.


----------



## anyaa01

OOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGG!!!! ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC COLLECTION!


----------



## LOUISBOY

Your Collection is amazing


----------



## LOUISBOY

Mattd7474 said:


> Thought these pics were in here already, guess not



Lvoes it!


----------



## Noramor

What a great collection - I really love the backpack! 
I would like one from LV myself some day - so practical


----------



## missgiannina

great collection!


----------



## girl12532

Love your collection!


----------



## Jordan21

Awesome Collection!


----------



## averagejoe

Nice LV collection!!!


----------



## BONYTT

nice bracelets


----------



## polishhor

really excellent collection!


----------



## mslv

Loving your collection


----------



## Glamouricious

Very nice


----------



## luvluv

Great collection!


----------



## VickiMcB

Mattd7474 said:


> Here is some of my LV, it is only going to get larger, I have a jacket on the way right now! I will post pics when I get that in from the store! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book
> 
> Do you have the book displayed on a coffee table or do you keep it on your bookshelf?  I LVoe that book and am thinking about getting it int he next few weeks.  I think its a great display/ conversation piece.  You can't really display your LV collection in the living room, but it is a great segway to talk about them!!!


----------

